
OpenBSD vmm enabled - phessler
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20161012092516&mode=expanded
======
elchief
Yo dawg, I heard you liked OpenBSD...

Looks like it's Intel only for now, and OpenBSD only for now.

From reddit: "So this is a native OpenBSD hypervisor running OpenBSD virtual
machines, each with their own kernel? And it's in no way related to Xen, KVM,
qemu, or anything else? Do I have this right?" Yes

